# Dog chat photo advent calendar



## Guest (Nov 28, 2018)

Ho ho ho! I think it's nearly time to start the dog chat photo advent calendar! @Tyton started it last year so I hope she doesn't mind me starting this one 

It's pretty simple - each day we will post photos for a certain letter of the alphabet (with xyz combining on day 24). You can post any photo you like so long as it links to that letter. Let's say a maximum of two photos per person, per day, otherwise I can foresee it getting a bit too crazy :Joyful We'll start on the 1st obviously so you have a few days to start having a think.

Anyone can start the new day's letter, so if you're the first one up in the morning (or you never went to bed on the previous day :Cigar) feel free to start us off.

Make sense?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

@McKenzie, I've been thinking about it for a few days, but absolutely no harm in you starting us off this year


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I’ll try and post a few, but I’m rubbish at getting creative...if it’s really obvious I’ll manage it


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2018)

Tyton said:


> @McKenzie, I've been thinking about it for a few days, but absolutely no harm in you starting us off this year


Oh sorry!!! I jumped the gun 



Kimmikins said:


> I'll try and post a few, but I'm rubbish at getting creative...if it's really obvious I'll manage it


It's just a letter. So for A you could post a photo of your dog with an armadillo or eating an apple pie or wearing an apron.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Oh sorry!!! I jumped the gun
> 
> It's just a letter. So for A you could post a photo of your dog with an armadillo or eating an apple pie or wearing an apron.


Not at all. Like the creative twist too, so folks can join in more, rather rather than being limited to just the day of their dog's initial letter. Will have to get thinking of props/activities lol


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> It's just a letter. So for A you could post a photo of your dog with an armadillo or eating an apple pie or wearing an apron.


Please tell me other people are yelling "smooth on the inside crunchy on the outside, armadillo!"


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2018)

Starting tomorrow everyone! Get those photos of alligators, anvils and accordions ready!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm so excited! I love the photo threads! Love seeing pics of everyones fab dogs and while @Animallover26 has a break from the photo competition thread, I shall be getting my fix of fab dog pics on this one. Thank you @McKenzie for doing it. I wasn't about for last years advent pics so really excited to see what gets posted!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

1 December - A! :Woot


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

A is for......

ASLEEP (practising for when Santa comes!)


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Yay, it's started! What a cute pic, he looks so peaceful and happy, bless his little heart.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Yay, it's started! What a cute pic, he looks so peaceful and happy, bless his little heart.


Thanks, she's a girl


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry, I do beg her pardon!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

A is for A-hole! This little git wakes us up at quarter to 5 every morning in any way he can, usually involving knocking stuff off the side.

Sorry this thread is now contaminated with feline!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

Aaaaand A is for ACTION!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Sairy said:


> A is for A-hole! This little git wakes us up at quarter to 5 every morning in any way he can, usually involving knocking stuff off the side.
> 
> Sorry this thread is now contaminated with feline!
> 
> View attachment 378284


Snap Monty is also an A-hole for the very same reasons and is also Ginger!!!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

A is for Art


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

A is for asleep


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

A is for Autumn.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

A is for adorable!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

A is for Ambush!!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

A is for adventure


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

A is for Attentive (to something off in the woods)


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

A is for..... Angler


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

Great photos everyone! Keep them coming - cat chat is whipping us!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Great photos everyone! Keep them coming - cat chat is whipping us!


Of course we are!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

A is for.... Afraid


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

A is for adorable!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

A is for Advent








j


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

A is for ALPACAS!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

A is for.... Angelic










(Sorry for using an old pic, but it's the fourth anniversary of Ronin's gotcha day, so he's been on my mind)


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Argument


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

A is for "Aren't you gonna share?"

Full disclosure...not my dog, and not me! Meet Chewee, hoping that macaron will fall


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2018)

*And moving on to B!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2018)

B is for brothers :Happy


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

B is for Big Blue Ball


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

B is for blanket


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

B is for

Beach









And ball


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

B is for Biscuits He wants in his Belly


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Sairy said:


> B is for blanket
> 
> View attachment 378456


You could use this one again in E for E.T @Sairy !


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

B is for beach & ball


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

B is for Bush Baby








-


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

B is for blue!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

And B is for biscuit balancing Benji


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Black and tan Baby


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

B.....is for beautiful ...ARCHIE.....


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

B is for boxes (full of cheese!)


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

B is for Burrito Dog


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

MontyMaude said:


> B is for Burrito Dog
> 
> View attachment 378537


omg <3


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

fernlady said:


> You could use this one again in E for E.T @Sairy !


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Another beach and ball pic here:


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

B is for bubbles 








And Belly rubs


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

B is for Baby...









And Bad Boy!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Kimmikins said:


> B is for Baby...
> View attachment 378559
> 
> 
> ...


Snap! Holly has the same duvet covers!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> B is for bubbles
> View attachment 378554
> 
> And Belly rubs
> View attachment 378555


Izzy is so cute. How do you get anything done with all the cuteness? :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

B is for Bungo in Bed


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

B is for blue coat.


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

what lovely pics we are having ....there all so great enjoying looking at all your lovely pics....


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> B is for brothers :Happy
> 
> View attachment 378447


Awww... You beat me to it lol


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Tyton said:


> Awww... You beat me to it lol


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Sairy said:


> Izzy is so cute. How do you get anything done with all the cuteness? :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


Haha it is a struggle! She's so demanding too, especially for belly rubs (she hooks your hand and drags it to her belly! :Hilarious)


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> Haha it is a struggle! She's so demanding too, especially for belly rubs (she hooks your hand and drags it to her belly! :Hilarious)


If you ever need an extra pair of hands for belly rubs...


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

This is amazing! I am loving this thread! I so love seeing pictures of other people's beautiful, cute, funny, wonderful dogs. Dogs are amazing ! This is like the very best advent calendar!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

B is for..... Bear


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

B is for.... Bivouacing Brothers


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

B is also for the bad haircut/ear trim I have just given Hilde :Hilarious they are like little pom poms stuck to her head :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

B is for Boy and his dog:


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Bivouacing


You taught me a new word here! Thanks! Love words


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

B is for... Basil!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

And Bonnie !


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> And Bonnie !
> 
> View attachment 378615


And a bandana!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

B for Brittany too!! And beach and ball again. Tilly the Brittany on the Beach with a Ball. Great sentance for child's reading scheme!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2018)

And B is for bath time


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> And a bandana!


Yes! I missed that one!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> You taught me a new word here! Thanks! Love words


Erm.... I may have just made it up 
I know the shelter can be called a bivouac, but not sure it's also a verb.... But it does begin with B lol

Maybe I should have worked harder on alliteration... My other entry could have been B is for Beau the Balancing Bear!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol - i hadn't heard of bivouac either. I don't think I'll ever have much cause to use it tbh. Bet i hear it everywhere now. That always happens when i learn a new word!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

B is for Belle ❤


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oooh oooh I can do B for Bandana too  on a little tiny young Hector Bear


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

B is for Bow tie










Sorry it is a bit fuzzy


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Jumping on the bandana bandwagon!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

More bandanas here!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

B is for Bench ,,,,, looking for chips


----------



## rufusbear (Feb 4, 2011)

B is for Brodie on a beach with a ball


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Betty & her bubble!










Bear










Blue


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

B is for.......BATH TIME


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

B is for bouncing ball in the dark

Edit: B is for Bouncing Ball in the Blackness would be even better.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

B is also for .... Hold on, I'm Batman!!!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

B ..... Bridges


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

westie~ma said:


> B ..... Bridges
> 
> View attachment 378684
> 
> ...


Is that bottom picture Mottisfont Abbey?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Bridge also from the opposite direction of @westie~ma I think


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2018)

*C is for....*


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

C is for Chip on a Chair








The garden was a work in progress so excuse the mess


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2018)

C is for cute!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

McKenzie said:


> C is for cute!
> 
> View attachment 378720


Oh my word, how super cute does she look!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

*C is for Cavvie* 










J


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

C is for coordination!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2018)

And of course C is for Christmas!


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

C.....is for cold .....so archie needs his COAT.....


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

C is for caravaning










C is for clean










C is for coat










C is for cats










C is for collie cuddles


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

MontyMaude said:


> Is that bottom picture Mottisfont Abbey?


Yes 
Dh had a meeting in the area so we dropped him at the meeting then went on to have a visit there until he was done.

It was in March (a few years ago) when we went. I remember it was very quiet so we loved it


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

C is for Chevy and also for Chester


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

C is for chair hogging......


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

C is for ..... Cascades

























Mont loves walking on the side instead of the path. Good pull to get all the way to the top without stopping  (the pics show only the top half of the cascades).


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

C is for Caught in the Act!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

C is for Contortions


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

C is for cuddles










C is for Curious Cat










Cis also for Clean Cat












westie~ma said:


> Yes
> Dh had a meeting in the area so we dropped him at the meeting then went on to have a visit there until he was done.
> 
> It was in March (a few years ago) when we went. I remember it was very quiet so we loved it


I love it there, it's only 5 minutes down the road and a nice little walk around the grounds and we like to people watch with s cup of tea from cafe


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

C is for curled up


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

C is for... cuddles!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

C is for comfy


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

C is for... Collie Cousins


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

C is for.... Climbing


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

C is for chicken!! 








And comfy cushion


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

C is for chicken wing lunch


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Conehead


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

picaresque said:


> Crouch


Weird- I was about to reply to say I couldn't see the photo, but it shows in my reply although still not in your post.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> Weird- I was about to reply to say I couldn't see the photo, but it shows in my reply although still not in your post.


Weirder still, it shows in my draft but not after posting.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

JoanneF said:


> Weird- I was about to reply to say I couldn't see the photo, but it shows in my reply although still not in your post.


Have edited it now; Photob*****t tricked me


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

C is Cleo waiting for Christmas


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

C is for camouflage!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

C is for Children


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

C is for Cold chair










Chair









Catch


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

C is for curtain twitcher!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

C is for... Cosy


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

And Christmas jumper


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

*D is for....*


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

Doofus dog!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

D is for Digging in the snow 









Hope this is allowed it is my Daughters dog


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

D.....is for DAFT archie...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

Dancing dog!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

D is for dumbell


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

D is for down


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

D is for Dexter


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

D is for damp dogs


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

D is for devil dog


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Look *D*eep in to my eyes....


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

D is for .... dark walks


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

D is for Dozy.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

D is for DRIBBLE!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

D is for Don't move, I've just got comfortable .......


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

D is for Dozing Douche Dog









And Did You Want All of That?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

D is for dirty dog!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

D is for dickie bow


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

D is for day dreaming


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

D is for Daddy's love

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Damn I realised I missed an obvious C one I could have done!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

D is for another Dirty Dog










Also for Digging










And Donald Trump










A Disapproving Kitty










And finally a Drapey Cat


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Rockin' the Trump look!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

D is for destruction of a chicken foot


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Rockin' the Trump look!


Isn't it good, OH and I have had a good chuckle


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Almost forgot - D is for (Sunday) Dinner reservation with a dog


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oooh that sounds good! Enjoy!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Downward Dog


and also

Dingo


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Teddy-dog said:


> Damn I realised I missed an obvious C one I could have done!


I totally forgot to do Curly tail yesterday haha


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> Oooh that sounds good! Enjoy!


Last weekend - and we did, thank you. I just liked the little cartoon!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Dog in the distance


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

D is for Ducks









And dirty dog

























And Dinnertime


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Another D...Doga


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I love this thread!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

D is for.... Drinking from a proper sized dog bowl (he gets mad if the cows are there and I won't let him barge through them for a drink)


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

D is for.... Driving Dog (Sam takes control of the van!)


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Tyton said:


> D is for.... Drinking from a proper sized dog bowl (he gets mad if the cows are there and I won't let him barge through them for a drink)
> 
> View attachment 379231


You're lucky he just sticks to having a drink. Isla seems under the impression that troughs are some kind of swimming pool and in she hops. All my Goldens have had the same belief


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Ooh I can do drinking dog too!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Siskin said:


> You're lucky he just sticks to having a drink. Isla seems under the impression that troughs are some kind of swimming pool and in she hops. All my Goldens have had the same belief


He usually ends up in up to his elbows, but doesn't jump right in.... I wish he would sometimes as he seems to deliberately ploughter through the stinkiest cow pats en route to the trough!



Teddy-dog said:


> Ooh I can do drinking dog too!
> View attachment 379235


Brilliant balancing Ted's!

I almost put this one for Drinking (Delinquent?) dog pint and a smoke!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Siskin said:


> You're lucky he just sticks to having a drink. Isla seems under the impression that troughs are some kind of swimming pool and in she hops. All my Goldens have had the same belief


There is Pointer that we see regularly and he climbs in the trough and folds himself in and all you can see is a little head hovering above the water, he looks almost like seal


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2018)

*E! Put your thinking caps on!*


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

E is for Ears up









Ears down


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2018)

E is for ELLIOT!

I would have liked to call him Elegant Elliot but nothing is further from the truth!


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

E......is for ENERGETIC.....archie


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Tyton said:


> D is for.... Driving Dog (Sam takes control of the van!)
> 
> View attachment 379233


He's a magnificent looking dog!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

E is for Energy


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

E is for Errr are you going to eat that? 








And Extravagantly Eccentric!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

EARS


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Egg (box)


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

E is for .... on the Edge 









(He is clipped on)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

E is for Emba


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

E is for Exploring Spain (he is in all the pictures, but the light is so bad in one of them that you can't see him)


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> You're lucky he just sticks to having a drink. Isla seems under the impression that troughs are some kind of swimming pool and in she hops. All my Goldens have had the same belief


I've seen Tango do that, but to Reena, unless the water is warm and bubbly, forget it !


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

E us for.... Edinburgh, Samuel at the foot of Arthur's Seat with Holyrood and the Scottish Parliament in the background


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

E is for enrichment


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Ears!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

E is for......EATING


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

E is for Easter


----------



## Allybean11 (Nov 12, 2017)

E is for exhausted!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

E is for Eevee


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

E is for eavesdropping


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

E is also for evil


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> E is for Eevee
> View attachment 379493


She is so flipping cute <3



Sairy said:


> E is for eavesdropping
> 
> View attachment 379494
> 
> ...


The nosiest breed :Watching


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2018)

Loving all these photos! Keep them coming!

F *is for....*


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

F....is for festive little fella....ummy


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2018)

F is for flying!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

F is for Firm Friends


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

F is for first place










And Feet (which I just want to kiss)


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Sairy said:


> F is for first place
> 
> View attachment 379562
> 
> ...


lovely pics ....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2018)

F is for FOOD


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

F for friends


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

F is for.... Fish









Kicking myself that I used my better fish one under a is for angler lol


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

F is for flirting!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

F is for Fidget!!









And Flying


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

F is for.... Family, three siblings, Beau, Skye and Kahn


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

F is for ..... France


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Flirting









and

Flowers


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Everyone is so creative


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

F is for FREEDOM to run and sniff


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Kimmikins said:


> Everyone is so creative


or looking up a dictionary and racking my brains if I have any photos that fit the words


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

F is for First meeting (the moment I knew she was going to be the one coming home with me!)








And Fast Friends


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Tyton said:


> or looking up a dictionary and racking my brains if I have any photos that fit the words


I hadn't even thought of that :Smuggrin


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I had to go find this in the depths of the internet, but it is my picture honest, but F is for Flying Bat Dog










and also F is for Fat Lip










And F is for Fed Up










And Finally F is for Flying Jacket


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

F is for Favourite Toy and family


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

F for Fangs grrrr


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

F for Fire!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

F is for fox poo :Vomit


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

F is for Football









Flo (my friends bunny they both live with me)









Flower









Flying


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Kimmikins said:


> Everyone is so creative


The cat lot said they were doing better on their advent thread 

Reckon dog chat can beat cat chat any day


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> F is for First meeting (the moment I knew she was going to be the one coming home with me!)
> View attachment 379614
> 
> And Fast Friends
> ...


Beautiful x


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

F is for FAST ASLEEP....zzzzz










F is also for FLY










Annnnd FOSTER dog


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> F is for First meeting (the moment I knew she was going to be the one coming home with me!)
> View attachment 379614
> 
> And Fast Friends
> ...


OMG what are you trying to do to me with the cuteness!!?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

VickynHolly said:


> F is for Football
> View attachment 379651
> 
> 
> ...


Those flying ones are amazing!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2018)

*G is for.....*


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Gelert the Great


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

G is for Gross (yes that is Ted eating rabbit poo from the litter box )


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Gracie in Goal


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

VickynHolly said:


> G is for Gross (yes that is Ted eating rabbit poo from the litter box )
> View attachment 379707


He has the good grace to look slightly embarrassed :Smuggrin


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

G ....is for G0RGEOUS ....gorgeous archie..ummy


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Two G's - Georgina and Gwylim


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

G is Gotta Fetch them all bandana


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

G is for Gingie, my shy little man. Doesn't like strangers so saves all of his love for his mommies :Kiss


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

G is for guinea pigs:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

G is for ...... "Come on Mam, open the *G*ate"


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

Hope I'm not too late to join in! 

G is Greying faced Greyhound <3










G is also for Galgo


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

G is for Golden retriever


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

G is for Gerbils:


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

G is for.... Glowing (bit like the old Readybrek adverts)


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

G is for getting hugs from our trainer







.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2018)

G is for games


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

G is for Gingers (a trio of)




























G is for Galloping on the Grass


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

G is for Good Citizens  (no matter how unimpressed they may look!)


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

G is also for Gnaw



















and Groomed Professionally


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

G is for German shepherd


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

G for ginger dog!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

G is for Goofy









And Gazing









And Gone But Not Forgotten


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

*G*uilty! 
(more like "not even sorry" but that doesn't have a G in it  )


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> *G*uilty!
> (more like "not even sorry" but that doesn't have a G in it  )


Or "Golly! It just exploded!"


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2018)

*H is for....*


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2018)

H is for "Holy Sh!t" :Hilarious


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

H....is for HAPPY......happy archie...


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

H is for Haircut










And


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

H is for Holly










Herbie










Heelwork










and Hosepipe


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

H is for Hairy


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

H is for.... Hair (cheating as I meant to use this yesterday as g is for grooming)


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

H is for holidays


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

H is for Hector and Hilde


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

H is for Happy and Sad


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Holly has her outfit all ready for the doggy Xmas parties on Monday and Tuesday (I've taken the tag off now)


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

H is for *H*omework *H*elper


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

H is for horrible smelly water....... NEVER going to own a spangle


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> H is for horrible smelly water....... NEVER going to own a spangle
> View attachment 380055


Sorry but this did make me giggle - I miss my little concrete block on legs/staffy! The amount of water, dirt, smell and muck that a spangle can collect is amazing, so why did I volunteer to have one in the house on a permanent basis!?!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Maria_1986 said:


> Sorry but this did make me giggle - I miss my little concrete block on legs/staffy! The amount of water, dirt, smell and muck that a spangle can collect is amazing, so why did I volunteer to have one in the house on a permanent basis!?!


Literally - Dex is a proper hippo, but even be wouldn't do that!!! Short coated dogs forever!!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

H is for Hiding









And for Hooligans


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Hot Dog










And Another Hot Dog


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Head tilt
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

H is for Harley


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

H is for how did that happen? (the poor cows arms had been ripped off within 10 minutes of him getting it and were strewn across the conservatory floor as if something out of a murder scene, as you can see he was full of remorse LOL) 
20181208_105621 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

H is for Help, How do I get down from this High branch?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2018)

H is for hill


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

H is for HOT Dogs










Also for HI-VIZ


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

H is for horse!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Hot dog


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Teddy-dog said:


> H is for horse!
> View attachment 380134


I was hoping he (she?) would make an appearance today


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

picaresque said:


> I was hoping he (she?) would make an appearance today


He  I couldn't leave him out!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

H is for haircut


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> H is for haircut
> View attachment 380146


Are you sure she's not a cross? I swear one of her parents must be a Teddy bear!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Sairy said:


> Are you sure she's not a cross? I swear one of her parents must be a Teddy bear!


Haha she really reminds me of one of those old fashioned teddy bears


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

And H if for Hello there!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

@McKenzie , thank you so much for suggesting the alphabet theme - the photos have been spectacular.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> @McKenzie , thank you so much for suggesting the alphabet theme - the photos have been spectacular.


You're very welcome! But I can't really take the credit, @Tyton started something similar last year and I saw them doing it over in Cat Chat. I'm really loving seeing all the photos too


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2018)

PawsOnMe said:


> H is for haircut
> View attachment 380146


I'm impressed she stays still for you to do that!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

H is for Hairy.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

H is for Halloween


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> I'm impressed she stays still for you to do that!


She did move when she spotted the camera starting to act silly and play growly but she loves being groomed and belly and hygiene trims come with plenty of belly rubs so she was in her element


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Teddy-dog said:


> He  I couldn't leave him out!


Beautiful boy


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

H is for Hiding








He does this EVERY time I try and change my bedding, rolls himself up in it and just lays there for ages if he was allowed


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I is for incapacitated! Incapacitated by snowballs









And Invisible. Sort of!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2018)

I is for idiot


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

magpie said:


> H is for Harley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those eyes are amazing! The only other dog I've seen with such beautiful blue eyes is a Lurcher on this forum, I think belonging to @Katalyst . (Sincere apologies if I've got that wrong) . Beautiful eyes!


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

I......is for in-hideing......


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

what lovely looking dogs we all have ....im realy enjoying this tread....


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Those eyes are amazing! The only other dog I've seen with such beautiful blue eyes is a Lurcher on this forum, I think belonging to @Katalyst . (Sincere apologies if I've got that wrong) . Beautiful eyes!


Yes Katalyst has a lurcher with beautiful eyes too.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I is for ice cream


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I is for infants


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I is for.....

Isla


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Those eyes are amazing! The only other dog I've seen with such beautiful blue eyes is a Lurcher on this forum, I think belonging to @Katalyst . (Sincere apologies if I've got that wrong) . Beautiful eyes!


He is a little bit gorgeous isn't he? 
I remember when he first came home and my mum thought his eyes made him look demonic! I don't think she'd ever seen a blue eyed dog before!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Igloo


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I is for Ickle fluffy paws, and ears, and tummy .......


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Those eyes are amazing! The only other dog I've seen with such beautiful blue eyes is a Lurcher on this forum, I think belonging to @Katalyst . (Sincere apologies if I've got that wrong) . Beautiful eyes!


Teds belonging to @Teddy-dog also has gorgeous eyes


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I is for Invisible Bike










and Inspector of Works


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Love your cat picture @MontyMaude! Just snapped that one at the right time there! Both your captions are great too!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I is for dog *I*N a box


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Love your cat picture @MontyMaude! Just snapped that one at the right time there! Both your captions are great too!


It was when he was young and keen and was in hot pursuit of a flying feather toy, but it was very much a case of being snapped just at the right moment, I love it as he looks possessed


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I is for Inconspicuous bunny in the background


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I is for Inquisitive


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

tabelmabel said:


> Teds belonging to @Teddy-dog also has gorgeous eyes


Awwww he says thank you very much!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I is for...

Injured









In a box...









In the dog house!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I is for ice lolly


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

And Icy toes


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Inside-out ear
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm upside down


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

If I fits


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I is for..... Inseparable


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

J is for Just chillin'


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2018)

J is for JUMP


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Junior









Jammies


Jack Russell (ish)
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

J....is for jumping....JUMPING JOLLY....arcrhie...


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Jump!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

J is for Jodi (1998 - 2013)


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jingle bell jumpers


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

J is for Just a sec, I need to find out what this is!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

J is for jumping & jumper


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

J is for... Juno


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

J is for... jumping!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

J is for - just leave me alone, I am tired out!








j


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

J is for Jumpers

















and Joyfully Jubilant


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

J is for Just adorable


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

J is for Jonesy


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

J is for jumper!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

and J is for Jasper (can't believe I didn't do Izzy for I! Took me ages trying to think of words beginning with I yesterday :Hilarious)


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> and J is for Jasper (can't believe I didn't do Izzy for I! Took me ages trying to think of words beginning with I yesterday :Hilarious)
> View attachment 380659


I'm just as bad, totally forgot about Cally


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

J is for JUMPING!










more JUMPING!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

K is for Knee deep:


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

K is for Kisses


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

K is for Ket Kutya - Hungarian for two dogs


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

K....is for KIM archies mummy kim


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2018)

K is for King of the Hill


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

K is for.... Kahn


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

K is for Killer snake!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

K is for.... Knotted rope tug


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

K is also for Knackered!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

K is for Kith and Kin


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

K is for Knitwear (missed Jumper yesterday )


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Killing it


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Keeping company


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

K is for KISSES









and also KILL-IT!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Having a Kip.


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

K is for knackered 










K is also for King


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

XemzX said:


> View attachment 380813


Teef


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

K is for Kipping with 'big sister'


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

picaresque said:


> Teef


He can quite often be found in this position! :Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

L is for little treasure (Tilly)


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

L....is for ...LOONY.....


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

L is for limo service


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

L is for Lion

(the 'day' picture I put on the local hobby photographer's site and there's one lady who's still not entirely convinced Sam is actually a dog!)

By day...









And by night


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

L is for Laddie (1960 - 1971 approx)


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

L is for Lazing in bed


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

L is for Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> L is for Leonardo da Vinci
> View attachment 380928


Great picture! 

L is for Lady (sort of...)










L is for Lips :Hilarious


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

L is for Lethario









And Little Lady









And Let's pretend to be a rug...


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

XemzX said:


> Great picture!


Thank you!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

L is for licks (I missed K for kisses )

























Lola (my sisters dog)








Lola (my friends other bunny)









Little legs (its one of his nicknames)


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Longboy


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

L is for Lazy!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

L is for lazy....


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Look at that!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Long nose


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

L is for loopy!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Is Teddy looking at a squirrel in that first pic?!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

L is for Look at that!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

tabelmabel said:


> Is Teddy looking at a squirrel in that first pic?!


For a squirrel. If he'd seen one he'd be off!! (Probably, he is pretty good with his stays though). I have to be quick with my snaps :Hilarious


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Labramutt (looking smug)


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Lake


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Letter to Santa


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww Teddy <3 Hope all your wishes come true.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

L is for LAZYBONES









And LURCHER!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

L is for Log & Lickimat


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

L is for Logan the Lurcher


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

PawsOnMe said:


> L is for Lazy!
> View attachment 381072


lol


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

M.....is for MERRY.....merry christmas love archie


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

M is for mates! Which when you have a reactive dog can be few and far between!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

M is for McKenzie of course!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

M is for My two!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

M is for Mr. Murphles too!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

M is for Monty



















and also for Maude


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

M is for Meeting in the field


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

M is for Monkey cuddles


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Mine


Mutts <3


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

M is for Morning Meet with Maisie (lilac coat) and Rumble (wine coat).


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

M is for muscles  (an early picture of Jonesy)


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> M is for Morning Meet with Maisie (lilac coat) and Rumble (wine coat).
> View attachment 381193


Jonesy has the same coat as the black hound! And we also know a greyhound called rumble!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

XemzX said:


> And we also know a greyhound called rumble!


Could it be the same one? Our Rumble is in Burntisland.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

M is for Mmmm...rabbit poop!


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Could it be the same one? Our Rumble is in Burntisland.


Ours in yorkshire and is actually a blue hound - must be a common greyhound name! There is actually a racing greyhound with the name Ace Hi Rumble and I think a lot of the pups he sired have Rumble somewhere in their racing name. So they could perhaps be related


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

M is for ..... Mud










And M is for Millau viaduct










Oh yeah ..... Monty lol


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

And M is for marvellous Maudie


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

M is for MINES








MAID of the MIST









And lovely Muffin (RIP)


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

And M is for mischief










And maroon!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

M is for.... Mountaineering


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> And maroon!


I think that face says 'mean mummy' too!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Mylo!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> And M is for mischief
> 
> View attachment 381264
> 
> ...


If looks could kill!!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

M is for Mud 
(An old picture but this is still Ludo everytime he sees mud)


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Fleur said:


> M is for Mud
> (An old picture but this is still Ludo everytime he sees mud)
> View attachment 381286




I really had to look for him!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

M is for mud!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> I really had to look for him!


Me too!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Messy!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Mucky


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

'Mine'


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

M is for Maisie









She has no shame!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Muddy










Mouse (not a real one don't worry!)


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

M is for.... Melting down the steps


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Tyton said:


> M is for.... Melting down the steps
> 
> View attachment 381305


Fabulous!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

N is for Neon equafleece


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

N....is for NATTY ....meaning natty dresser stylish thats our ARCHIE....


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

PawsOnMe said:


> M is for Mmmm...rabbit poop!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2018)

N is for night










And nose


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Nose!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

N is Naptime



















and also N is for Not having fun


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

N is Nose









And Nature









And Nighttime


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

N is for neighbourhood watch


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Nativity :Angelic


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

picaresque said:


> Nativity :Angelic


LOL snap!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Haha they both look so pure. They're going to have to take turns being Mary in the PF Nativity or Gelert will have a huge strop, sorry.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

N is for.... Newfoundlands


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

N is for ..... points North


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

N is for nappies


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

N is for Not this again! 








and Nosy dogs.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

N is for NOSE









Newborns 









And of course beautiful NOOKA!









And of course to join in on the fun - Nativity!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

N is for... nom!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sarah H said:


> And of course to join in on the fun - Nativity!


 Yay  What role is she auditioning for? An angel, one of the three wise men? @Boxer123 's Loki can be the baby Jesus.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

picaresque said:


> Yay  What role is she auditioning for? An angel, one of the three wise men? @Boxer123 's Loki can be the baby Jesus.


I feel like one of @BlueJay 's lot would make a good angel Gabriel.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sairy said:


> I feel like one of @BlueJay 's lot would make a good angel Gabriel.


Sam would be fabulous, he has that presence.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

picaresque said:


> Sam would be fabulous, he has that presence.


Yes! @BlueJay Sam as angel Gabriel please. I feel a new thread coming on...


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sairy said:


> I feel a new thread coming on...


YES PLEASE


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Yay! I get to join in! 'N is for Not long until January!!! When we bring little Luna home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2018)

*O is for....*


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

O.....is for OUTDOORS ...ARCHIE LOVES THE OUTDOORS


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

O is for Office Dog


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ow how is that comfortable!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

O is for Ostrich bone


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O is for

On me back


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh @Siskin - if that's a sideboard, I have exactly the same one!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Oh @Siskin - if that's a sideboard, I have exactly the same one!


Have you, wow!
Yes it's a sideboard. It was my in laws and it was some of the few bits of furniture that we decided to keep. We've also got a coffee table and a small table come magazine rack all in the lovely yew wood that Ercol used.

Edit
Looking back at the photo you can see the corner of the coffe table in the foreground


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I love the Ercol furniture - I only have the sideboard. It belonged to OH's Grandfather and I always admired it so when he passed away, it came to us.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> I love the Ercol furniture - I only have the sideboard. It belonged to OH's Grandfather and I always admired it so when he passed away, it came to us.


The little wooden chair next to the sideboard belonged to my OH's grandfather when a child and was made by his father (OH's great grandfather) to match his own chair. Probably worth nothing, but worth a mint to us


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

O is for Orange


















(not mine but my brothers cat but he is ver orange)


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

O is for October 








And for Ozzy/Oswald


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2018)

O is for Oops....


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

O is for On Mr F's chair -


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

picaresque said:


> Yay  What role is she auditioning for? An angel, one of the three wise men? @Boxer123 's Loki can be the baby Jesus.





Sairy said:


> I feel like one of @BlueJay 's lot would make a good angel Gabriel.


Bungo could be a little black sheep.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Ostrich Bone


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Please tell me that is not Mylo's original Ostrich bone @fernlady?

I had to put murphy's second one in the bin last night after he split it apart. That's 2 he's chomped through in 3 weeks!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Please tell me that is not Mylo's original Ostrich bone @fernlady?
> 
> I had to put murphy's second one in the bin last night after he split it apart. That's 2 he's chomped through in 3 weeks!


Oh my, this doesn't bear well for the one I've got Isla for Christmas.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

@Siskin - have a look at the pic of what was left of the second bone last night in health and nutrition forum on 'murphles has over indulged' thread.

Supervision definitely required for heavy chewers!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Please tell me that is not Mylo's original Ostrich bone @fernlady?
> 
> I had to put murphy's second one in the bin last night after he split it apart. That's 2 he's chomped through in 3 weeks!


It is but this is one of the original photos!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

O is for ...... Off roading


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

O is for.... Ovcharka


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

O is for..... Olfactory practice


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Orange!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Orderly queue


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

On a boat...









On holiday...









On the bed...


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Outtake


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

*P is for....*


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

P......is for strike a POSE....


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

P is for PJs


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

P is for pillow


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

P is for paddle


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

P is for.... Podium with Sam obviously deciding he deserves top spot


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

P is for... Pirate Sam


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

P is for Polar Beau


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

Pair of wheatens


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

P is for Paws-up


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

P is for Pizzle


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

P is for Patience, Playing, Paddling & Pals


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

P is for prize winning









And for proud prize winning face


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

P is for Playtime.....


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

P is for Postman


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

P is for Prancing










P is for Petals










P is Paddling



















P is Perfect Pink Toe Pads


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

P is for me Pickle


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

P is for puppy !


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

P is for Pals!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

P is for Pug 









Paddle










Play










Presents


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

P is for ...... Prisoner (have to get inventive )


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

P is gor Parkour


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

P is for (new boy) PUZZLE!









Paddling Pool









PUPCAKE!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> P is for (new boy) PUZZLE!


Forgive me for not knowing your gang very well - but is this an announcement? *exciting*


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> Forgive me for not knowing your gang very well - but is this an announcement? *exciting*


I was wondering that


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

JoanneF said:


> Forgive me for not knowing your gang very well - but is this an announcement? *exciting*


Yes he's my new "foster" dog 
As long as he fits in with my 2 he will be staying. Only had him 2 weeks so it's still early days.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> Yes he's my new "foster" dog
> As long as he fits in with my 2 he will be staying. Only had him 2 weeks so it's still early days.


I love, love, love his name! I hope it all works out for you, and of course for him.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

JoanneF said:


> I love, love, love his name! I hope it all works out for you, and of course for him.


I might do a little post now. I'm sure he'd like to be introduced to the PF family


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

P is for paddling pool


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Poser!


----------



## Allybean11 (Nov 12, 2017)

P is for painting...a painting I did for the mother in law of her cocker spaniel


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Puppy problems









Poser


Piggy tail


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

P is for..... pooped out!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

P is for puppy belly! 








And Posing in the Paddling Pool


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Q is for Quite a good fit


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

Q is for quick


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Q.....is for quirky .....and our archie is a quirky little character


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Q is for quadruped


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Queen


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Q is for... Queuing up for a walk


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Q is for Questioning

20180223_124019 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

tabelmabel said:


> Q is for Quite a good fit
> View attachment 381981


Brilliant !


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Q is for Quiet the puppy has finally gone to sleep!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Q is for a Queue of puppies










Or

A Quartet of puppies


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Q is for Queeny! (This was her name before she came to us. She was nervous and timid and we didn't think it suited her so changed it to Bonnie. Turns out she is a bit of a Queen! Loves her soft furnishings and she has an aura around her that other dogs seem to know about  they all respect her!)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Q is for a Queue of puppies
> 
> View attachment 382107
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, so many puppies! :Woot


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> Oh my goodness, so many puppies! :Woot


As you probably realise, it's the litter Isla came from. Don't ask me which she is though


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> As you probably realise, it's the litter Isla came from. Don't ask me which she is though


I did wonder.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Don't ask me which she is though


We have film footage of murphy's litter when he was tiny and lots of stills of Tilly's but i can't pick them out - even though they all had slightly different markings. Apart from murphy's pure white sister - we know that's not him!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> We have film footage of murphy's litter when he was tiny and lots of stills of Tilly's but i can't pick them out - even though they all had slightly different markings. Apart from murphy's pure white sister - we know that's not him!


The breeders wife reckoned she could tell them all apart somehow. One or two were obvious like the two big boys they kept and the smallest girl who took half an hour to get going when she was born, who they also kept. All the others looked identical to me.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Tilly's litter was very even. 4girls, 4 boys. 4 black and white and 4 orange and white. But when i look at pictures, i still can't say for certain which she is.

Murphs also from a litter of 8. One white and the others mainly black. I wish they had had the coloured collars on so we knew which he was as we have some nice footage of them all playing and it would be interesting to see if he was one of the pushier ones.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Q is for Quick 








and for Quench their thirst


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Quiet










Quenching her thirst


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Quick!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Quirky


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Loving all these pictures!! This is a brilliant thread.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

R is for rope toy


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2018)

R is for revolting (that's not mud...)










And reflection


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

R is for reindeer


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

R .....is for RESTING .....


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Ridiculous


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

R is for revision


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

R is for ringing a bell


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

R is for River fun
















And Ripping things up!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

R is for ripping great time!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2018)

Oh I forgot river


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Resting (on the floor rather than the comfier options)

The room doesn't usually look like this!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

R is for Reluctant Reindeer


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

What a sweet face there in that pic, @MontyMaude - so beautiful


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

R is for .... rolling


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> What a sweet face there in that pic, @MontyMaude - so beautiful


He needs a pretty face as he isn't blessed in the brain department


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Feeling ROUGH









and REINDEER


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Reindeer


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Racing!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Relaxing


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

R is for rosettes










Retrieve










Running










Reflective


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh you reminded me! Rosettes! (Not that they're as impressive as Holly's!)


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

R is for Recovering Ronin with his Reindeer


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

R is for.... Ronin Riding in the buggy, when he was still too wee to walk


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

River view


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2018)

*S is for...*


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2018)

S is for sand and sea










And soaked










And stick










And smile!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

S is for Sniffing in the Snow 









Snoozing in the Sun









Sleeping on the Sofa


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

S......is for SLEEPING....


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

She loves me


Snow









Show me your ways, bigdog


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

S is for Scentwork, staffie and spaniel


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

S is for Snow


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Seals (get out your magnifying glass)









And more snow


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

S in for Sunny










And, of course, Snow


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

S is for Stan in the snow


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

S is for super sleepy


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

S is for stink eye










S is smiling


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

XemzX said:


> S is for stink eye
> 
> View attachment 382557
> 
> ...


What had you done !!!!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I've been waiting for today, because

S is for Scrumpy Jack

















and Snuggling









and Soggy









and Summer









and Swimming









and Snow









and Sara. Sunbathing.









But mostly Scrumpy Jack


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

S is for Shar-Peiby


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> S is for sand and sea
> 
> View attachment 382424
> 
> ...


The smile picture needs to be framed, that is one adorable smile


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

S is for.... Snotgoblin

View attachment 382603


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

S is for.... Slobbery Samuel









I'm biased, but IMHO still handsome despite the dribble lol


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Tyton said:


> S is for.... Slobbery Samuel
> View attachment 382604
> 
> 
> I'm biased, but IMHO still handsome despite the dribble lol


love his pic


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> What had you done !!!!


I think the other half had interrupted a very important play session to get a picture


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Snoozy Suzie suder and spice


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

thats sugar and spice!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> The smile picture needs to be framed, that is one adorable smile


It's sweet isn't it!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

S is for SHAR PEI in the SNOW with a STICK!









SNUFFLEMAT









SAND!


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh! Snuffle mat is a GOOD one!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sneaking in a third one (sorry) S is for... Star


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Snuggles










Swimming










Stay ring










Scary!










Sand prints


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

S is for Stretchy Superdog!








Showing Off!








Sunbathing in the Summer!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

S is for super heroes


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

S is for...

Sand









Snow!









Stick









Sunbathing









Stubble field


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Another S is for Snow



















S is for Stone Walls










S is for Sharing










S is for Squid Attack


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Searching for that one particular Stone


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

T is for terrific Tilly!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2018)

T is for...

Tala










Toys










Training










And tongue!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Togetherness.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

T is for terrier


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

This way


Twilight


Time


Two


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

T.....is for tongue.....happy tongue day everyone


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

T is for Touching Tongues (nearly)


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

T is for Tibetan Terrier too!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

T is for..... Twins


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

T is for Timber!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

T is for Tora 1997 - 2011)


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry @Tyton but .... T is for .... Triplets!!










Tunnel ...










Tenby  ...


















Tennis balls ...










Last one lol

Try leaving the house without me


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Sorry @Tyton but .... T is for .... Triplets!!
> 
> View attachment 382783


I stand corrected.....

T is for... Triplets


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

T is for TOY!









TREAT N' TRAIN!









And TREE!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

T Is for Taz 








And Telly watching Terriers!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

T is for Teenager










And Training class


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

T is for Tilly


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

U is for Under:

Under a table:









Under a curtain:









and under a chin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2018)

U is for unicorn


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

U......is for unhappy .....archie looks a little unhappy


----------



## Pabby1980 (Dec 21, 2018)

Upside down


----------



## Pabby1980 (Dec 21, 2018)

Unimpressed


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Under a tree


Up to no good


Up here


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

picaresque said:


> Under a tree
> 
> 
> Up to no good
> ...


Fab last photo. I know where you are (I drive by Ikea), don't know how to get there tho


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

U is for unicorn (of the winged variety)


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

U is for Under and over


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Fab last photo. I know where you are (I drive by Ikea), don't know how to get there tho


I love it up there  You can access it from the retail park where Asda is, just along from Ikea.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

picaresque said:


> I love it up there  You can access it from the retail park where Asda is, just along from Ikea.


Thank you , my dh will love that walk being a rugby fan, I'll drag him up there


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Thank you , my dh will love that walk being a rugby fan, I'll drag him up there


Just be warned it gets very muddy at this time of year!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

picaresque said:


> Just be warned it gets very muddy at this time of year!


In London now, driving home today for some rugby and Christmas :Wacky:Wideyed:Wacky:Wideyed, then Tenby, then back to London for New Year.

I think I'll wait until I have a calmer time (and better weather)


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

U is for .... Umbrella


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Stretching it a bit but we saw this on our walk this morning and I wanted an excuse to share - so - Under a Christmas tree


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

U is for Upside down 








and Under blankets


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Bit iffy, but......

U is for Under sand


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Also struggling with U, so U is for.... Underneath the benches at a dog show


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

U is for.... Unbelievably forgotten to be posted yesterday Tibetan Mastiff s and Tytons! *



















*sorry.... I ran out of Unique U-words


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Pabby1980 said:


> Unimpressed
> View attachment 382997


Wow! He/she is gorgeous


----------



## Pabby1980 (Dec 21, 2018)

fernlady said:


> Wow! He/she is gorgeous


Thanks. I bought a "medium sized" hat from ebay (China) and it turned up a month later and wouldn't fit a cat.

So we put it on her head anyway, laughed a lot, then she ate it when we went to Sainsbury's..

The joys of Staffys!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Pabby1980 said:


> Thanks. I bought a "medium sized" hat from ebay (China) and it turned up a month later and wouldn't fit a cat.
> 
> So we put it on her head anyway, laughed a lot, then she ate it when we went to Sainsbury's..
> 
> The joys of Staffys!


What's her name?


----------



## Pabby1980 (Dec 21, 2018)

fernlady said:


> What's her name?


Dory, as in the daft, forgetful blue fish.

Here's her at about 14 weeks.

Undercover.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

U is for University (my foster dog at the time on the chair, and you can just see Chevy on the floor)


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

U is for UP A TREE









UPSIDE-DOWN


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

U is for unbelievably busy and haven't had time to post sorry guys.
UUis also for
Under the table


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

U is for Under the bone


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Picklelily said:


> U is for unbelievably busy and haven't had time to post sorry guys.


Same!! Keep popping to check photos but haven't had time to search to find ones that match the last couple of days! 
Loving all the pics though. Christmas is so exciting


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

V is for Velocity!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

A bit late, but

Underground










And Unimpressed


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

V......is for VERY active....


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

V is for Villain (yes, that really was his name)! My friends old Staffie who went to the bridge last year, aged 15 X


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Tyton said:


> U is for.... Unbelievably forgotten to be posted yesterday Tibetan Mastiff s and Tytons! *
> 
> View attachment 383126
> 
> ...


I have to say, I think your dogs are absolutely magnificent! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

V is for vet visits


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

V is for a Variety of friends.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

V is for Vibrant coloured fleeces


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

V is for vicious beasts!










And V is also for very hurty and sore today!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

V is for Very Small Georgina at 10 weeks old


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Magyarmum said:


> V is for Very Small Georgina at 5 weeks old


Can't see it


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

V is for vampire!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

V is for Very handsome...


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

V is for vexed


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Victory (from when they won canicross race)


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Venomous


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

V is for Vile


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

V is for Volting


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> Venomous
> 
> View attachment 383381


I miss my hoggy that I lost last year..always was used as an interesting fact when I went on courses to say I owned a venomous snake!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Fleur said:


> V is for Vile
> 
> View attachment 383382


Oh my giddy aunt! What did she smell like?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> I miss my hoggy that I lost last year..always was used as an interesting fact when I went on courses to say I owned a venomous snake!


Awwww! Sorry to hear you lost him/her. Yes it's always quite interesting! Mines tiny but more people are worried about being near him then my bigger Kingsnake. Due to the venomous (even though I do say it's very unlikely that he'll bite) and the fact he's a hissy little man


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> Awwww! Sorry to hear you lost him/her. Yes it's always quite interesting! Mines tiny but more people are worried about being near him then my bigger Kingsnake. Due to the venomous (even though I do say it's very unlikely that he'll bite) and the fact he's a hissy little man


Rolo was so placid! She hissed about once when one of the dogs was peering in her Viv! Great snakes!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> Rolo was so placid! She hissed about once when one of the dogs was peering in her Viv! Great snakes!


Ahh that's nice! All the males I've met have had the attitudes - and Loki is no exception! He's all show though, as soon as you scoop him up he's like 'oh, ok, this is fine then'. Tbh I don't handle him loads, somedays he's fine and somedays he gives me the whole show of flattening his head in pretend-cobra and big hisses (normally if he's in that mood I leave him alone!). But he even hisses at his food and then sort of goes 'oh! I know what you are now... nom'


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Valentine


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2018)

*W is for....*


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

W is for wet


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

W is for.... Isle of *W*ight dogs (one of our favourite walks as you can see)


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2018)

Westie










And Wheaten










Water










Warm










Window


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Oh my giddy aunt! What did she smell like?


Stagnant pond sludge :Hilarious:Arghh


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

W is for.... Winnings (Beau and Kahn after their last rally weekend


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

W is for Wait


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

W - waiting


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

W is for Windmill


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Why
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pabby1980 (Dec 21, 2018)

Why?.... Do I ever have to leave my bed...


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Wire hair!!!


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

W......is for WALKING...walking archie...


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Woods


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

W is for workshops










And also for Water


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

W is for workout










W is for Wall


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Watching horsies







Wet


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

W is for Willy Out!









And Westie









And Winston









And Wheeeee!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

W is for wiped out


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

W is for Whoopeeeeee


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

magpie said:


> V is for vicious beasts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those tattoos are stunning!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

W is for *W*alkies in the *W*oods in the *W*inter, brrrrrr


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

W is for WINDY!









Working together


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

W is for weary after his walk












Sarah H said:


> Those tattoos are stunning!


Thank you! I'm very pleased with them, not sure I'll ever be having any more done on my ribs though as that was almost too painful for me!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Wild dog pack on the run


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

W is for wait

















And watch










And wazzock!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Wrinkled brow!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Wet


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Welshie Wobble.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Winter wonderland.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

W is for Wet from a Water fight! (with the hosepipe) 








Windy!








and Wisp


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Winning smile in wonderful weather


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

W is for...

Wet









Warm









Winter!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Wirey


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Walkies


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2018)

*We made it to XYZ! Merry Christmas everyone!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2018)

Z is for catching some zzzs










X is for xray!










Y is for YEEHAH!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Y is for Yummy









Y is for Yawning


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

eXuberance (cheating)









Young charge









Zen


Happy Christmas PFers


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

X......is for xmas......xmas fur babie ummyummy


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Y.....is for yawn......


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Z.....is for ZZZZZZZ....


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

X is for Xmas jumpers


















Y is for yakkers









Z is for zebra print










Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

iv realy enjoyed this christmas advent calender thread its been great seeing all your wonderful photos of your great dogs ....me and archie would like to say A MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL. love kim and archie xx


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I haven't got any X, Y or Z pics but thank you to everyone for sharing their photos. Merry Christmas x


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Y is for yawn


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Z is for our favourite thing ever...

ZOOMIES!!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

More Z Z Z Z z z z z s


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

And finally, X is for X-Men


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Y is for... Yellow bandana and tshirt we wore doing a fundraising walk for our local hospice


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

X is for Xmas Tilly









Y is for Yay! Tilly go!









Z is for zipping about having fun together


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! And a Happy New Year!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

X is for Xmas









Y is for Yummy 









Z is for Zipper


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

View attachment 383971
X-static I have been bribed to wear this


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Yummy....... Couldn't eat a whole one, though.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

X is for Xmas 








Y is for Yawn! 








And Z is for Zoe (giving kisses to little me)


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Zzzzzzzzz.
My Son's Boston, X-hausted With just being a puppy.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Have loved this thread.

Wishing everybody a happy Christmas and a happy, healthy and peacefulNew Year.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

X is for XMAS Oldies Muffin and Bramble (RFOTRB and missed a lot)








Y us for YUM!









Z is for catching some Zzzzzs


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Xmas animals


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Another Xmas hat 








Wishing you all a very merry Christmas  x


----------

